# Galaxy S1 oder S2?



## Arkogei (23. Juli 2011)

Ich will mir in nächster Zeit ein neues Handy zulegen und hab das Samsung Galaxy S1 und S2 in der engeren Auswahl. Jetzt würde mich interessieren, ob das S2 die ca. 200€ mehr wert ist. Größtenteils sind das ja außer dem Prozessor nur Detailverbesserungen (Kamera, Bildschirm, neuere Softwareversion). Rechtfertigen die den höheren Preis? Was für Vorteil hat das S2 noch gegenüber dem S1? Gibt es in dieser Preisklasse noch andere vergleichbar gute Handys (obwohl die alle wahrscheinlich kein Super AMOLED Bildschirm haben, oder?)? Oder würdet ihr mir sogar eher zum S1 raten?

Führen die mehr Subpixel wirklich dazu dass das Bild schärfer wirkt, als der beim S1 und wenn ja, wirkt sich das sehr positiv aus?

Für mich sehr interessant, da ich vorhabe viele Emulatoren zu nutzen: Wie ist die Performance auf den Geräten? Ist diese auf dem S1 schon ausreichend für z.B. PS1 Spiele oder sollte man sich dafür schon ein S2 holen? 

Ist in Zukunft überhaupt damit zu rechnen, dass die Spiele auf Android wirklich soviel mehr Leistung braucen, sprich, dass sich die Power, die das S2 mehr hat überhaupt lohnt?

PS: Verzeiht mir, wenn der Text teilweise ein bisschen konfus oder so ist, es ist schon ein bisschen spät


----------



## Joey-rs (23. Juli 2011)

Schau dir dann auch noch das Galaxy S Plus an, das hat einen 1,4Ghz Prozessor.
Sorry wenn ich dir damit die Entscheidung noch schwerer mache 
Aber ich bin selbst gerade bei der selben überlegung.


----------



## ReaCT (23. Juli 2011)

Joey-rs schrieb:


> Schau dir dann auch noch das Galaxy S Plus an, das hat einen 1,4Ghz Prozessor.
> Sorry wenn ich dir damit die Entscheidung noch schwerer mache
> Aber ich bin selbst gerade bei der selben überlegung.


 
Hey, da gehts mir genauso. Wenn noch in Deutschland das Galaxy Z released mit Tegra 2, gibts ja noch mehr "Verwirrung". Ich würde allerdings vielleicht mit dem Kauf auf das Iphone 4G warten, weil dann wahrscheinlich der Hauptkonkurrent S2 billiger wird. Oder Bis zum Weihnachtsgeschäft. Spätestens aber zum Release des S3 wird wohl das S2 unter 400€ rutschen.

Zum Thema: Von der Rohleistung her, hat das S2 fast 3mal so viel Rechenpower. Zudem einen größeren Bidschirm, wobei die Subpixel nur auf sehr "ausgezoomten" Webseiten sich bemerkbar machen. PS1 Spiele sollten auf beiden laufen, weil manche in Emu. darauf hinweisen, dass 1 Kern Modelle mit 1 GHz anscheinend auch PS2 Emulatoren flüssig zum laufen bringt.


----------



## Schleifer (23. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Galaxy S2 und kann es dir empfehlen. Wenn du nicht den ganzen Tag mit dem Handy rumspielst, hält der Akku gut für 2 Tage, was ich so noch von keinem anderen Smartphone gehört habe. Ob dir das Handy 500€ wert ist musst du selbst entscheiden. SMS schreiben und im Internet surfen kann man auch mit dem S1. Was emulatoren angeht habe ich keine Ahnung.
das S2 ist mein erstes Smartphone und meine Kaufgründe waren neben AMOLED, usw. vor allem die lange Akkulaufzeit.

Wenn du warten kannst, bzw. willst, dann warte bis Apple (wahrscheinlich erfolglos^^) versucht das S2 mit nem neuen IPhone zu schlagen. Dann fallen die Preise


----------



## jensi251 (23. Juli 2011)

Ich würde sagen das S1 reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Arkogei (23. Juli 2011)

Also Warten wollt/kann ich jetzt nicht mehr lang. Mein jetztiges (ca. 4 Jahre altes) Slider Handy gibt langsam den Geist auf, z.B. klemmt der Slider-Mechanismus und ich kann weder Nummer eintippen noch SMS schreiben.  In den nächsten Wochen würd ich mir gern eins kaufen.
Das Galaxy Z hat doch "nur" nen LCD Display, also ist das für mich eher uninteressant. Aber das S Plus hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut und schaut doch ziemlich interessant aus, oder? Wie "schlimm" ist das Nichtvorhandensein eines LED Blitzes und diesem TouchWiz 4.0? Sind die 50€ Aufpreis des S Plus gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es mit dem
LG Electronics P990 Optimus Speed braun | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Hat auch nen Dualcore und nicht viel teurer wie das s1
LG P990 Optimus Speed - Test - CHIP Handy Welt


----------



## Arkogei (23. Juli 2011)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber ich hab da öfters gelesen, dass u.a. der Bildschirm und die Verarbeitung nicht so toll sein sollen, also eher nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Juli 2011)

Geh in laden und schaus dir an, es gibt wohl nix auf dieser Erden wo man nicht irgendwo hört wie schlecht irgendwas daran ist


----------



## Arkogei (24. Juli 2011)

Also dass es entweder das Galaxy S (Plus oder normal) oder das S2 wird ist schon ziemlich sicher.


----------



## Xion4 (24. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde die Foto LED schon nicht schlecht und nützlich, hatte das S1 und nun hab ich das S2, es ist deutlich flotter, Akku hält bei mir bei gleicher Nutzung länger. Ich finde es, trotz der gestiegenen Ausmaße angenehmer zu Handhaben, liegt vermutlich an der veränderten Rückseite.


----------



## Arkogei (24. Juli 2011)

500€ sind dann aber doch ein bisschen viel. Tendiere da grad eher zum S Plus. Wie gut eignen sich solche emulierten Tasten eigentlich zum Spielen? Reagieren die so gut wie Tasten, bloß ohne das haptische Feedback?


----------



## Arkogei (25. Juli 2011)

Die CPU und GPU von S Plus sind anscheinend ja komplett andere, oder? In den Benchmarks liegt das S Plus zwar meist vor dem S1, aber in nem anderen Forum stand, dass die GPU vom S1 besser ist. Stimmt das?


----------



## Seabound (25. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab das S2 und bin rund um glücklich. Waren gut investiere 490 Euro. Das Allergeilste finde ich aber die SWYPE-Tastatur. Kein Plan, ob das S1 die auch hat. Viel besser als T9. Und zur Not geb ich die SMS einfach per Spracheingabe ein. Hammer! und es funktioniert!


----------



## PEG96 (26. Juli 2011)

Mich wundert, dass alle meinen, dass das S2 eine so tolle Akkuleistung hat, im c't Test, hat es eher im unteren Mittelmaß abgeschnitten, oder hat sich die Laufzeit mit irgendeinem Update stark verbessert?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (26. Juli 2011)

Arkogei schrieb:


> Die CPU und GPU von S Plus sind anscheinend ja komplett andere, oder? In den Benchmarks liegt das S Plus zwar meist vor dem S1, aber in nem anderen Forum stand, dass die GPU vom S1 besser ist. Stimmt das?


 
Also das SGS+ verwendet einen MSM8255 SoC von Qualcomm mit einer Adreno 205 GPU , der gleiche wurde auch beim Desire HD verwendet, das SGS1 hingegen setzte auf die gleiche CPU wie beim iPhone 4 -> S5PC110 allerdings mit einer SGX 540 GPU die bis heute sehr schnell ist.

Bei der GPU Leistung ist das SGS1 klar besser , CPU seitig wird nicht viel Unterschied sein , allerdings sollten die 1,4 Ghz doch noch schneller sein. Wenn du Benches suchst verlass dich nicht auf Linpack , Quadrant stimmt bei der CPU Leistung schon eher.

Wichtiger als die Leistung würde ich beim SGS+ den größeren Akku werten , aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen dass beim SGS1 der Akku nicht so lange hält wie man es gern hätte , ein wenig mehr kann da sicher nicht schaden


----------



## Arkogei (4. August 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob es beim Galaxy S, Galaxy S Plus und Galaxy S2 überhaupt große Vorteile in der Praxis bezüglich der Leistung gibt. Gibts da überhaupt irgendwas was auf dem einen gar nicht oder nur schlecht läuft (besonders Spiele)?
Wie aussagefähig sind die Benchmarks? Spiegeln die bei den fps in etwa die Spiele wieder oder laufen die eh alle flüssig?
Sind für Emulatoren (PS1 und N64) eher CPU oder GPU wichtig? Wie gut ist die Performance da allgemein so?


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. August 2011)

Also mommentan wirst du da keinen unterschied merken wann spiele kommen die auf dualcores setzen kann dir keiner sagen


----------



## Arkogei (4. August 2011)

Hab mir das Galaxy S Plus bestellt. Nun hab ich so ne Prepaidkarte (fonic) und da könnte ich mir für 10€ im Monat ne Internetflat holen. Jetzt wird da noch 500MB HSDPA die Geschwindigkeit auf GPRS gedrosselt. Reichen die 500MB für nen Monat, wenn man jetzt nicht jeden Tag auf youtube rumsurft? Ist GPRS noch ertragbar?


----------



## Dan19 (4. August 2011)

Also von mir kann ich sagen das mir 200 MB pro Monat reichen. Die letzten beide Monate habe ich am letzten bzw vorletzten Tag des Monats 80% meines Volumens erreicht, wodurch ich also noch 40MB für die letzten 2 Tage übrig habe.
Mehr kann ich dazu aber auch nicht sagen, da ich mein Galaxy S selber erst seit 3-4 Monaten habe.


----------



## Arkogei (4. August 2011)

Geht das Handy irgendwie "sparsamer" mit dem Internet um? Mitm PC würde ich mit 500MB nichmal nen Tag auskommen (wobei ich da auch viele Tabs die ganze Zeit offen hab, skype und steam laufen usw). Werd die 500MB probeweise mal aktivieren und wenns nich reicht muss ich mich halt nach nem anderen Anbieter umschauen.
Win7 kann doch über einen W-lan Stick W-lan aussenden, oder (habe nämlich nur LAN)?


----------



## Dan19 (4. August 2011)

Bei mir läuft teilweise auch icq und/oder skype den ganzen Tag auf dem Handy und ich komme trotzdem mit dem Volumen aus. Natürlich telefoniere ich nicht unterwegs über skype (geht auch schlecht mit EDGE) jedoch verbraucht das Senden und Empfangen von Nachrichten sicherlich auch Traffic.


----------

